# DIY Help



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know what type of screws are best to put stuff up on the walls. The screws we have crumble the wall and don't hold anything.

Appreciate anyone's help.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of screws are best to put stuff up on the walls. The screws we have crumble the wall and don't hold anything.
> 
> ...


I guess that depends on what kind of wall you are screwing and if outside or inside, but as a general rule I use brass wood screws with rawplugs


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> I guess that depends on what kind of wall you are screwing and if outside or inside, but as a general rule I use brass wood screws with rawplugs


Hi

It's inside the house, no idea what type of wall but think it's plaster board (nothing like the UK though).

We will try the screws you suggested.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Claire11 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's inside the house, no idea what type of wall but think it's plaster board (nothing like the UK though).
> 
> ...


If it's plasterboard or drylining then there's a special type of fixing for it.

Faithfull Plasterboad Selfdrill Zinc Fixings Box of 100


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, if you have plasterboard don't use rawl plugs coz they will fall out leaving a bit of a hole sooner or later. As Gus says, there are special types of fixings for plasterboard that spread the load.


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> If it's plasterboard or drylining then there's a special type of fixing for it.
> 
> Faithfull Plasterboad Selfdrill Zinc Fixings Box of 100


Hi 

That is great thanks for that, my fiance thinks that is what we need. I am assuming we can get them from Aki?

Thanks for your help.
Claire


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, I wouldnt have expected the reply to be dry lining or plasterboard  In that case you can, as stated, get all in one fitments .... rawplugs would probably come out fairly easily


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Claire, are you sure it's plasterboard?? That's the stuff you probably had at home - really easy to put picture hooks, etc. in and if you look hard you will see joints every 4' and the odd screw head which the boards are fixed to the wall with.

As Thrax says, if it's not plasterboard, you'll make an awful mess with those fixings.

It sounds more like you have the Spanish hard plaster. Not so smooth, no joints - and if you try to put up a picture hook pin, it's really difficult to hammer it in, but the surface starts to crumble.


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

brocher said:


> Claire, are you sure it's plasterboard?? That's the stuff you probably had at home - really easy to put picture hooks, etc. in and if you look hard you will see joints every 4' and the odd screw head which the boards are fixed to the wall with.
> 
> As Thrax says, if it's not plasterboard, you'll make an awful mess with those fixings.
> 
> It sounds more like you have the Spanish hard plaster. Not so smooth, no joints - and if you try to put up a picture hook pin, it's really difficult to hammer it in, but the surface starts to crumble.


We have no idea as we are renting out here so not sure what we have here. The screws break in the wall. 

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Claire11 said:


> We have no idea as we are renting out here so not sure what we have here. The screws break in the wall.
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire


If its cement rendering then a drill, rawplug and wood screw will do it. You cant use picture hooks, they just bend and you chip the front of the rendering off. Tap it with your knuckle. If it is hollow then you have board, if it sounds solid then you probably have rendering


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have no idea as we are renting out here so not sure what we have here. The screws break in the wall. 

Thanks,
Claire
HI, perhaps if you have neighbours in the same type of house it might be an idea to ask them what they use to hang things on walls, nobody would mind being asked.
We have 2 houses in Spain, the more modern build has blocks which are a type of honey combe-then just plaster rendered on top to make it smooth, the only type of screw we could get to hold in that, was a type of screw which 'butterflied' open at the back, to hold it in the wall, but this needs pre drilling. 
In the older house, some of the walls are like concrete, the only way we can put anything firmly onto the walls, is to use a hammer drill, then rawlplug and screw. 
Your local ferrateria may be able to give advice on the type of fixings you will need if they know the type of house where you live.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> If its cement rendering then a drill, rawplug and wood screw will do it. You cant use picture hooks, they just bend and you chip the front of the rendering off. Tap it with your knuckle. If it is hollow then you have board, if it sounds solid then you probably have rendering


.....and if it's hard plaster it will be quite sore on your knuckles - plasterboard won't! Assuming you're talking about internal walls, the plaster will probably be quite thin, then you're hitting stone/brick - so you'd need a masonry drill bit - and have to fit a rawlplug before inserting the screw.


----------

